# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Finally got Dart Frogs! Azureus x4

## Gazedo

I got them yesterday at a reptile/amphibian expo here in Utah from Adam Reese's Reptiles

Way excited! I've had their tank set up since February just waiting for the expo!

----------

Geo II

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations!
They are beautiful.....

 :Butterfly:

----------

hroney

----------


## Strider18

Very pretty! I still want a few!

----------

hroney

----------


## Stephanie

Soooo pretty! That's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

hroney

----------


## dusto1985

Are they poisonous?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk

----------

